# Enough is Enough   Let's Change The Menu



## Lon (Feb 27, 2016)

I've had enough of the Healthy Eating Fish/Chicken/Pork. My body is saying "FEED ME BEEF" So last night it was a Broiled Boneless New York Steak, medium rare/Basmati Brown Rice/Green Beans with Almonds/Zinfandel Wine


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2016)

How is that not healthy?

Unless it was dinner for one and the wine didn't stop flowing until the bottle was empty.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

Me want to eat picture NOMNOMNOM. But yeah it's important to give in to cravings sometimes. You don't want pizza every night, but sometimes it just hits the spot. If I lived alone I could be vegan pretty easily. But just a few times a year-steak, a baked potato and a tall Long Island ice tea...perfect!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2016)

wow Fur, the Long Island iced tea. Once a decade, LOL


----------



## Lon (Feb 27, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> How is that not healthy?
> 
> Unless it was dinner for one and the wine didn't stop flowing until the bottle was empty.



I try to limit my red meat consumption as suggested by most MD's. The dinner was for just one and the rest of the wine I will finish off with lunch today.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't drink alcohol, but the food looks very healthy to me and I know that a glass of red wine is supposed to be good for you...so if that's your unhealthy food Lon, I'd like to see what you call healthy..


----------



## Lon (Feb 27, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but the food looks very healthy to me and I know that a glass of red wine is supposed to be good for you...so if that's your unhealthy food Lon, I'd like to see what you call healthy..



Unhealthy food for me would be fried foods, high bad carb foods like potatos/white rice/white flour/sugar/ excess salt. The wine is OK. At 6' 4" 190 lbs my BMI is 23 and I try to keep it there.


----------



## Lon (Feb 27, 2016)

Unhealthy food for me would be fried foods, high bad carb foods like potatos/white rice/white flour/sugar/ excess salt. The wine is OK. At 6' 4" 190 lbs my BMI is 23 and I try to keep it there.​
http:www.thoughtsandtravels.blogspot.com​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2016)

Lon said:


> Unhealthy food for me would be fried foods, high bad carb foods like potatos/white rice/white flour/sugar/ excess salt. The wine is OK. At 6' 4" 190 lbs my BMI is 23 and I try to keep it there.




LOL that's unhealthy for most of us Lon...but like Beebee says..if you're calling your meal tonight 'unhealthy' what foods do you eat on a regular basis that is HEALTHY..


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2016)

To me, that's the best looking meal yet.  Love steak, medium rare, and rice.


----------



## Lon (Feb 27, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> LOL that's unhealthy for most of us Lon...but like Beebee says..if you're calling your meal tonight 'unhealthy' what foods do you eat on a regular basis that is HEALTHY..



I avoid most sugar,eat fish, chicken, pork, stir fried in olive oil with veggies & sauces or broil the fish chicken or pork. I love pizza and occasionally indulge. I snack on fruits, nuts &  cheese, with wine of course. I will eat sugar free deserts on occasion. Today I had sugar free chocolate coated raisins.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

For me a steak as rare as they can get it, punch the cow and bring it on out...mooooo. There used to be this place called Downeys in the city. Prime rib and Yorkshire pudding, it was like this buttery popover thing. This is like forty years ago but I can still taste it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2016)

That is one beautiful looking dinner and nicely presented, I might add.  I'm not really a big meat eater but will eat the skin from roast turkey and chicken. chew off all the rendered fat from pork chop bones. I am on no medications. Watch my salt intake and if I find myself getting out of bounds I take it easy on the good stuff for awhile. I do exercise. Garden work, house projects etc.. The only reason,at my age, for watching my weight is strictly for comfort. Don't like the feeling of a tight waist band. If I get some health benefits from watching my weight that would be a bonus. Would like to try vegan though.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 27, 2016)

Lon, I admire how you fix a nice plate with food you enjoy and have the wine you enjoy too.  I love a nice table and sometimes I put placemats on the patio table just for a change of scenery..lol.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 28, 2016)

Lon was you involved in the cooking industry during your working life ? ,you really know how to make a meal not only look good but I can almost taste it as well :laugh:but you can forget about the wine,don't fancy that .im a non drinker


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2016)

Lon said:


> I avoid most sugar,eat fish, chicken, pork, stir fried in olive oil with veggies & sauces or broil the fish chicken or pork. I love pizza and occasionally indulge. I snack on fruits, nuts &  cheese, with wine of course. I will eat sugar free deserts on occasion. *Today I had sugar free chocolate coated raisins.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Sugar free chocolate raisins...yummmmmy...I eat dark chocolate coated raisins but I've  never found any that are sugar free tho'...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2016)




----------

